# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  How long after a shed should you feed?

## jfiel1

Just wondering from all the BP owners here, how long after a shed should you wait before feeding?

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

you could give them 24 hours just to be safe and let the new skin harden up a bit. but i dont think you have to wait. any one else had a problem feed right after a shed.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have some that'll feed right after and some that feed in full blown blue. The biggest thing is to just try to stay on a schedule feeding same day same time if possible every week. If it doesn't eat then offer again at the next feeding day next week. You'll get to know what it'll will and will not do.

----------


## juddb

Sometimes i would feed them the day of a shed.  Like i would find the shed in the morning, it would just so happen its feeding day so later that night i would feed them..  :Rock on:

----------


## jfiel1

So if feeding day is Thursday I should wait till Thursday to feed.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> So if feeding day is Thursday I should wait till Thursday to feed.


I would. And offer food every Thursday at the same time if you can. You'll get a better feeding Ball this way. I feed every Thursday and everybody slams their rat(except of my pain in the butt het pied but that another thread).

----------


## fishmommy

I am glad this thread came along!  My ball is going through his first shed right now (should be over in a day or two).
I will try feeding him the day after he sheds  :Cool:

----------


## krood

Darth eats in full blue. Basically every 5 days no matter what. (knock on wood)

----------


## fishmommy

I had thought I might try to feed on schedule (today is the day) despite the shed going on, but I see my snake acting different.  Normally on feeding day he sits halfway out of his hide in an alert position - ready for food.  Today instead he is coiled in his hide, with his nose not even pointing at the door.  I am taking that as a lack of interest in food and will wait to feed.

Every snake is different  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Every snake is different


Bingo!

----------


## Dakingpin714

> Darth eats in full blue. Basically every 5 days no matter what. (knock on wood)


How long have u been feeding ur BP every 5 days? And do u happen to have a pic?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Just wondering from all the BP owners here, how long after a shed should you wait before feeding?


Does not matter feed on your regular schedule if you have one, I feed all mine on tuesday regardless of being in the blue, or just freshly shed, and I rarely have a refusal.

----------


## krood

just since 2/27. the most recent pic i have of him is from 3/7. he's about 5.5 months old right now.

----------


## dr del

Cute!


Nice defenition between the gold and black.  :Smile:  



dr del

----------

